# Keiler XA



## cruelbikebench (11. Januar 2008)

Hab gerade gesehen, dass es den Mischling jetzt endlich auf der Alutech HP zu sehen gibt.

Hier der Link: http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/frames/Mischling.html


----------



## rsu (12. Januar 2008)

Absoluter Traumrahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruelbikebench (12. Januar 2008)

Gefällt mir auch viel besser, als der normale Keiler. Also ich meine das Frästteil am Tretlager.

Ich hätte das schöne Ding aber "*Alpensau*" geanannt.

Finde es nicht gut, wenn man Rahmen, die ähnlich aussehen, ähnliche Namen gibt. Da blickt doch irgendwann keiner mehr durch...


----------



## Split (12. Januar 2008)

3400g ist aber mal ne traumgewicht! Ist ja genau so schwer wie Pudel FR


----------



## TheTomminator (12. Januar 2008)

3400g sind schon fein für son Vieh. Aber das bezieht sich bestimmt auf ne S ohne Lack und Dämpfer. Schade dass man auf der Homepage nicht so viele Details sehen kann. Ich glaub das ist noch nicht der Serienmischling, der da zu sehen ist...


----------



## cruelbikebench (12. Januar 2008)

Welche Details?

Warum sollte das nicht der Serienmischling sein? Nur weil "Prototyp" drauf steht?
Den Rahmen kann man doch schon längere Zeit kaufen, nur war er nicht in der Produktliste drin...

Ich wunder mich nur, wo Jürgen die 750g gespart hat, die der normale Keiler nun mal mehr hat.
Der Rahmen ist doch im Großen und Ganzen bis auf Wippe und Frästeil am Tretlager gleich, oder?


----------



## playbike (13. Januar 2008)

Wenns davon jetzt noch ein leichteres Enduro/ Allmountain von geben würde, ging die Bestellung gleich raus.

Bitte Jürgen bau uns davon ein Enduro


----------



## Jierdan (13. Januar 2008)

also die Geo sieht aus wie bei specialized geklaut, und ich fand die schon dort nicht gut...


----------



## rsu (13. Januar 2008)

Jierdan schrieb:


> also die Geo sieht aus wie bei specialized geklaut, und ich fand die schon dort nicht gut...



Kannst Du das mal konkretisieren? welche Geo Daten, welcher Rahmen? Wenn Du das allein vom "aussehen" beurteilen kannst bist Du echt gut


----------



## Piefke (13. Januar 2008)

Jierdan schrieb:


> also die Geo sieht aus wie bei specialized geklaut, und ich fand die schon dort nicht gut...



Was ist da bitteschön bei Specialized geklaut   

Nur weil das Unterrohr ein ähnliche Biegung wie die Demos hat oder was?


----------



## cruelbikebench (13. Januar 2008)

Jierdan schrieb:


> also die Geo sieht aus wie bei specialized geklaut, und ich fand die schon dort nicht gut...



Quatsch!!! Jürgen klaut doch nicht bei Specialized.
*Der klaut bei Vattenfall!!!*

Hier der Beweis:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Flanschverbindung_Gasleitung.jpg

Der Bogen sieht ganz genauso aus!


BÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖSER JÜRGEN!!! Und wehe Du nimmst nochmal den armen Armageddon als Rahmenvorlage.
Dann hetz ich Dir den deutschen Tierschutzbund auf den Hals!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (13. Januar 2008)

Es geht mir allein um die Optik, und ja, um das gebogene unterrohr, ich kanns nicht mehr sehen. Das hat irgendjemand (ich vermute mal, dass es Specilized war, da isses mir zuerst aufgefallen) mal für erfunden und für toll gehalten, und nun meinen so manche, sehr zu meinem Missvergnügen, das kopieren zu müssen. 
Das is meine Meinung, es steht euch frei eine andere zu haben


----------



## cruelbikebench (13. Januar 2008)

Zuerst war es die Geometrie und dann ist es die Optik 

Ich habe mit Meinungen und Kritik anderer Leute echt keine Probleme, aber Dinge wie "Nicolai klaut bei Canyon, Alutech bei Specialized und Yeti bei der deutschen Bahn" kann ich nicht mehr hören.

Aber um auf das Rohr zurück zu kommen.
Das ist nicht gebogen, damit jemand im Forum schreiben kann, dass Jürgen seine Ideen bei Specialized klaut, sondern weil das Vorderrad bei voller Federwegnutzung an ein gerades Rohr anstoßen würde.


----------



## Jierdan (13. Januar 2008)

ja, dann entschuldige ich mich, dass ich mich zunächst falsch ausgedrückt habe.

mag ja durchaus sein, dass das so seinen sinn hat, aber andere Bikes kommen ohne diese Form aus und mir gefällt das nicht. Punktum.


----------



## flyingscot (14. Januar 2008)

cruelbikebench schrieb:


> ... sondern weil das Vorderrad bei voller Federwegnutzung an ein gerades Rohr anstoßen würde.



Und damit der Dämpfer und damit auch der Schwerpunkt tiefer kommt...


----------



## RaceFace89 (26. März 2008)

kann man im Keiler XA einen Luftdämpfer fahren oder ist das Thema wie beim Normalen Keiler passé?


----------



## S.Jay (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,
bin neu hier aber ich interessiere mich brennend für den Keiler-XA Rahmen. Gibt es einen unter euch der schon Erfahrungen mit diesem wundervollen Gerät gemacht hat?
Möchte nämlich jhauptsächlich Touren mit 50/50 Up-downhill verhältnis damit fahren.
Also wer was weis bitte melden.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (26. Oktober 2008)

na ja ich weiss der Jü ist damit über die Alpen, also hoch und runter und es soll amtlich sein


----------



## S.Jay (27. Oktober 2008)

ja danke erstmal für die Antwort, aber das hat mir der Herr Schlender auch schon bestätigt. Aber ich hätte gern auch nochmal ein paar Bilder oder Erfahrungsberichte von dritten.
Auch wenn ich den Herrn Schlender natürlich nicht anzweifeln möchte.


----------



## Split (27. Oktober 2008)

Musst du mal den Kompostman ne Mail schreiben, der hat ein Keiler XA gefahren


----------



## S.Jay (27. Oktober 2008)

ok danke für den Tip


----------



## S.Jay (3. November 2008)

hat eigentlich sonst noch jemand sowas schonmal gefahren? Oder wird es in nächster Zeit tun?


----------



## haedillus malus (19. März 2009)

S.Jay schrieb:


> hat eigentlich sonst noch jemand sowas schonmal gefahren? Oder wird es in nächster Zeit tun?


Hallo S.Jay, 

habe einen der ersten Keiler XA Rahmen aus 2008:

Der Rahmen ist Größe M und wiegt trotz aufpreispflichtiger Superlight-Ausführung schlappe 3.920 g ohne Dämpfer, Dämpferschrauben und Steckachse, obwohl ich bereits sämtliche Schrauben gegen Titanschrauben ausgetauscht habe (nicht im Kaufpreis enthalten). 
Und: Das Gewicht bezieht sich auf Alu-Natur ohne Pulverbeschichtung oder irgend einen Lack!

Also Vorsicht mit den Gewichtsangaben für den Keiler XA auf der ALUTECH-Seite!

Die Geometrie ist gekennzeichnet durch:

- sehr kurzes Oberrohr 565 mm horizontal (ich hätte bei 179 cm Körpergröße besser Rahmengröße L genommen)
- sehr flacher Lenkwinkel, egal, welche Einstellung Dämpfer/Wippe, steiler als knapp 66 Grad geht nicht bei Gabel mit 565 mm Einbauhöhe und 241 mm Dämpfer 
  (außer man fährt eine Tretlagerhöhe von über 400 mm)
- steiler Sitzwinkel ca. 72 - 74 Grad, je nach Einstellung Wippe und Dämpfer
- sehr hohes Tretlager (> = 380 mm)
- sehr lange Kettenstrebe (meine ist 445 oder 460 mm einstellbar)
- äußerst ausreichender Federweg, je nach Einstellung jenseits der 220 mm mit 241 mm Dämpfer

Daher ist das mit dem Touren- und Bergauffahren relativ, wenn man superfit ist, gehts.

Bergab ist das Teil allerdings ein Traum, das bügelt alles platt!

Zum Touren und Bergauffahren stört neben dem hohen Gewicht die hierfür etwas unausgewogene Geometrie auf Grund der genannten Daten. 

Ich fahre neben einem 241 mm Marzocchi ROCO TST R Coil noch einen 241 mm Manitou Evolver ISX 6 Intrinsic Luftdämpfer, der lässt in dem Rahmen ebenfalls problemlos fahren.

Daneben habe ich eine in den Gabelbrücken auf 565 mm abgesenkte FOX 40 RC2 mit Spanngurt zum Bergauffahren eingebaut.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. März 2009)

haedillus malus schrieb:


> Hallo S.Jay,
> 
> habe einen der ersten Keiler XA Rahmen aus 2008:
> 
> ...



Gewicht ist bravourös niedrig und die Geo klingt genau nach Jürgen "Ich mag eine flache Front" Schlender. 380er Tretlager tut bei dem Federweg Pflicht (sonst hängst ja nur aufm Boden mit den Pedalen) und der steile Sitzwinkel ist ein Tribut an bergauf.

Was du schreibst begeistert mich, hmm, so ein Mist das meine Endurosau gerade erst 1 geworden ist und mindestens 3 werden soll


----------



## S.Jay (22. März 2009)

Also erstmal vielen dank für die vielen Infos. Ich denke das hilft mir schonmal weiter.
Aber habe mit dem Jü ausgemacht, das ich mal bei Ihm vorbeikomme und so ein Teil Probe fahren werde. Dann werde ich entscheiden was ich mache, vielleicht wird es auch ein Trail-XA aber das gefällt optisch nicht so. Hauptsache ich hab im Sommer was zum spielen.
Gruß


----------



## S.Jay (22. März 2009)

Ach nochwas. Kannst Du bitte mal Bilder von deinem XA reinstellen?


----------



## Eimer+ (29. März 2009)

Moinsen!
Ich kann euch in einigen Wochen auch einmal meine Erfahrungen zum Thema schreiben.
Bestellung ist vor ein paar Tagen raus gegangen  wie Geil! 
Lieferzeit sind nach Ansage 3 Wochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Jay (29. März 2009)

geil, geil, geil. Dann aber bitte direkt Bilder machen und hier einstellen
Gruß


----------



## Eimer+ (29. März 2009)

Versprochen!


----------



## S.Jay (30. März 2009)

welche Ausstattung hast Du eigentlich dazu bestellt?


----------



## Eimer+ (30. März 2009)

Defintiv kein Leichtbau...
Federung: Travis 180 Single Intrinsic 1,5"/ Revox ISX-6 (auf Dauer mit Titanfeder)
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 7 mit 203er Scheiben
Laufräder: NukeProof Warhead Narben/ DT 2.0er Speichen/ Mavic EX729
Schaltungskomponenten: X.9
Kurbeln: Holzfeller mit Race Face Atlas FR Führung
Der Rest ein Mix aus dem Syntace Sortiment und ein bischen NukeProof ist auch noch dabei.
Hab mir den Kram in den letzten Monaten zusammengekauft.


----------



## Eimer+ (30. März 2009)

Und der Rahmen ist die Standard-Version, also nicht extra-light...keine Titanschrauben oder sonstiges.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. März 2009)

klingt geil - bis auf die speichen. Da kannst du gerne was leichteres nehmen.


----------



## S.Jay (31. März 2009)

habe gehört, das die Leichtbauversion gar nicht mehr angeboten wird. Und die teuren Titanschrauben würde ich mir auch sparen.
Aber welchen Einsatzzweck hast Du denn Deinem neuen Gefährt eigentlich zugedacht?


----------



## Eimer+ (31. März 2009)

Ich werde damit alles machen...
Hab mir angewöhnt, da wo`s möglich ist meine Downhills selber zu verdienen. Meistens fahre ich Freeride-Touren, das heißt zu mehreren Spots die auch einmal einige Kilometer auseinander liegen. Tempo aufwärts interessiert mich absolut nicht. N richtigen Downhill habe ich auch ganz gerne und da hatte ich bis jetzt nie das Bike zu.

@ Lord Helmchen:
Soll ja auch halten, aber du hast recht...sind schwer die Teile


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. April 2009)

Ich wieg selber mit Gepäck gerne mal 0,1 Tonnen und misshandele mein Material durch miese Fahrtechnik. 2.0er speichen hab ich trotzdem nicht drin.

DT superComp wären besser. Man muss ja nicht unnötig Gewicht drauf satteln (...sagt der Mann mit der (vollschlanken) 18kg Enduro Sau...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haedillus malus (2. April 2009)

Hallo XA-Gemeinde!

Hier einige Bilder meines Keiler-XA, geschweißt vom Jürgen März 2008, Rahmengröße M, Alu-natur, Kettenstrebe Sondermaß, Sitzrohr Sondermaß.

Es handelt sich bei dem Rahmen um die aufpreispflichtige "Super-Light-Ausführung", was ich bei einem Rahmengewicht von 3.913 g incl. von mir nachträglich nachgerüsteter Titanschrauben (nicht in der "Super-Light-Ausführung enthalten) statt Stahlschrauben nicht ganz verstanden habe. Eigentlich sollte der Rahmen höchstens so um die 3.600 g wiegen.

Wen´s interessiert:
Es liegt auch noch meine Ausstattungsliste als PDF bei.

Jaaaaaa, ich weiß,  - rote Karte - , ich höre schon euer Geschrei, weil auf den Fotos Nobby-Nic´s aufgezogen sind. 

Keine Panik, ich habe auch noch Big-Betty´s.

Beste Grüße

Anhang anzeigen 159600

Anhang anzeigen 159601

Anhang anzeigen 159602

Anhang anzeigen 159603

Anhang anzeigen 159609


----------



## S.Jay (3. April 2009)

danke erstmal für die Infos, ist ja ein schickes Rad mit edler Ausstattung was Du da hast, auch wenn die Optik geschnackssache ist.
Für welchen Einsatzzweck benutzt Du eigentlich Dein Rad?
Gruß


----------



## haedillus malus (3. April 2009)

S.Jay schrieb:


> danke erstmal für die Infos, ist ja ein schickes Rad mit edler Ausstattung was Du da hast, auch wenn die Optik geschnackssache ist.
> Für welchen Einsatzzweck benutzt Du eigentlich Dein Rad?
> Gruß



Hallo S.Jay

nutze den Keiler XA für (fast) alle Einsatzbereiche.

90 % Tour/Enduro, 10 % FR light.

Bin kein Downhiller, Bike-Park-Fahrer (nur sehr gelegentlich) oder Extrem-Freerider.

Dafür reicht meine Fahrtechnik leider nicht aus!

Soll heißen: Auf dem 601er am Garda muss ich schon öfter mal absteigen, der untere Teil für mich nicht fahrbar!

1.000 - 1.500 Höhenmeter bergauf sind auch schon mal im Programm!

Somit habe ich auch 3 Kettenblätter, einen Spanngurt für die Gabel, eine versenkbare Speedball-Sattelstütze und die verstellbare Syntace-VRO-Lenker/Vorbau-Einheit montiert.

Daneben ist das Bike eben sehr gewichtsoptimiert, auch wenn das beim Keiler XA natürlich relativ ist.

Positiv anzumerken ist beim Keiler XA:

Trotz  gewaltigem Federweg (fahre zur Zeit rd. 240 mm dank der neuen 2009er Wippe/Umlenkhebel) lässt sich das Teil sehr gut pedalieren, kaum Wippen, kein Pedalrückschlag, nix. Dreht man dann noch die TST-Druckstufe des Marzocchi TST R Coil Dämpfers hinein, fährt es sich fast, wie auf einem All-Mountain-Bike auch dank extem steilen Sitzwinkel.

Stimmt, die Optik meines Keilers ist Geschmackssache, haben sich doch sehr viele rote Parts eingeschlichen, die rot-silbernen NOKON-Schaltzug-Hüllen sind allerdings Absicht, weil das jeder grauenhaft findet, man ist schnell im Gespräch. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## böser_wolf (3. April 2009)

servus 
ist das rahmen gewicht 3913gr mit dämpfer?????
weil mein normaler zonenschein archi rahmen wiegt auch soviel bei fast soviel federweg  ohne dämpfer
und was wiegt das ding komplett???


----------



## haedillus malus (3. April 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> servus
> ist das rahmen gewicht 3913gr mit dämpfer?????
> weil mein normaler zonenschein archi rahmen wiegt auch soviel bei fast soviel federweg  ohne dämpfer
> und was wiegt das ding komplett???


Hallo Böser Wolf, 

schau einfach mal in meinen Foreneintrag von gestern abend (02. April, 21.54 Uhr) da liegt eine PDF-Datei mit allen Infos als Anhang bei.

Vorab: 

Das Rahmengewicht versteht sich ohne Dämpfer, Dämpferbolzen und Hinterradsteckachse.

Danben sind schon Titanschrauben statt Stahlschrauben (wurden nachgerüstet, nicht bei Rahmenlieferung enthalten) berücksichtigt.

Das Bike wiegt komplett, schon ziemlich extrem auf Leichtbau getuned (Ausstattung siehe ebenfalls genannte Dateianlage), ca. 17,4 Kg - 18,0 Kg.

Beste Grüße


----------



## böser_wolf (3. April 2009)

ah ok habs überlesen naja super light ist anders 
ich dachte der jü hätte das rahmengewicht auf 3,5kg gedrückt
versteh zwar nicht warum mann sich ein tourenrad so aufbaut 
(rahmen+gabel) aber hey wenn dir taugt ises gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Jay (3. April 2009)

@headillus malus: Wiedermal danke für die schönen Infos. Das ist ungefär derselbe Einsatzbereich den ich auch vorgesehen habe. Ich hoffe mit der vorgesehenen Ausstattung auch auf ca. 17 kilo zu kommen. 
Mit Optik hatte ich übrigens nicht die Schaltzüge gemeint, sondern das Alu-Natur ohne Dekor. Außerdem finde ich den 2009er Rahmen viel schöner. Aber wie gesagt ist ja alles Geschmackssache, aßerdem zählt ja hauptsächlich die Funktion. Aber ich muß eh erstmal Probefahren und das Ding in Natur sehen, bevor ich mich entscheide.
Gruß


----------



## haedillus malus (3. April 2009)

S.Jay schrieb:


> @headillus malus: Wiedermal danke für die schönen Infos. Das ist ungefär derselbe Einsatzbereich den ich auch vorgesehen habe. Ich hoffe mit der vorgesehenen Ausstattung auch auf ca. 17 kilo zu kommen.
> Mit Optik hatte ich übrigens nicht die Schaltzüge gemeint, sondern das Alu-Natur ohne Dekor. Außerdem finde ich den 2009er Rahmen viel schöner. Aber wie gesagt ist ja alles Geschmackssache, aßerdem zählt ja hauptsächlich die Funktion. Aber ich muß eh erstmal Probefahren und das Ding in Natur sehen, bevor ich mich entscheide.
> Gruß


@S.Jay:
Dann wünsche ich Dir erst einmal viel Spaß beim Aufbau des Bikes!

17 Kg werden schwierig, außer der Jürgen hat den Rahmen inzwischen leichter gemacht, ansonsten kaum realisierbar, schaffe ich nur mit Luftdämpfer und leichter Nobby-Nick-Bereifung.

Wobei der Marzocchi Roco TST R Coil meines Erachtens der ideale Dämpfer für den Keiler XA ist, eben auch wegen der TST-Druckstufe unter der Voraussetzung, dass man damit nicht nur bergab heizt.

Tja, ich stehe halt schon immer auf Alu-natur-Rahmen, habe bisher alle meine Rahmen entlackt/entpulvert (falls was d´rauf war)!

Daneben bin ich anerkannter "Aufkleber-und Aufschriften-Hasser", ich habe z.B. sogar das "Gustav-M" von Bremssattel und Bremshebel weggebürstet!

Habe allerdings einige wenige selbstentworfene Aufkleber auf Rahmen und Gabel, nämlich ein paar "haedillus-malus = lateinisch Böses Böckchen" in Schrift und Bild, womit mein Nick-Name dann auch mal erklärt wäre. Diese Aufkleber sieht man allerdings auf den Fotos kaum!

Also, vorab schon mal viel Spaß mit dem Keiler!

Beste Grüße


----------



## S.Jay (3. April 2009)

vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Eimer+ (4. April 2009)

Ich sehe das Bike schon ehr im extremeren Bereich...für 90% Enduro und 10% FR light wäre mir das Gesamtgewicht ein wenig zu hoch.
Mit den 17kg+ erkauft man sich einfach eine gewisse Stabilität des Bikes, die man in diesem Einsatzbereich schlicht nicht ausnutzen würde. Irgendwie muss die Dimensionierung schon zum gewünschten Einsatzbereich passen. Da würde ich mir lieber die Wildsau Trail XA mal genauer ansehen. Für die eingesparte Kohle kann man dann auch nochmal tiefer in die Teilekiste greifen...
Aber stimmt schon: Der Keiler XA ist einfach ein super schöner Rahmen. Mir gefällt das Alu natur übrigens bestens...so hab ich ihn auch bestellt.


----------



## S.Jay (4. April 2009)

Ja stimmt schon, nur die Trail-XA gefällt mir nun mal besser und außerdem hat ein Alutech eh nur selten was mit Vernunft zu tun oder?


----------



## softbiker (7. April 2009)

Icke will dieses schweinsgeile Ding auch haben.


----------



## CptPuff (21. April 2009)

also ich muss schon sagen
sehr schönes bike, dass du dir da zusammengestellt hast
mich würde interessieren, was du dafür gelöhnt hast (alles zusammen versteht sich natürlich)
ich stehe auch total auf freeridetouren und informiere mich schon über bikes in diesem segment aber bis jetzt stehen da nich so viele bikes zur verfügung, höchstens liteville 901 und fusion whiplash, die liegen preislich so bei knapp 5000 eus in leichtester ausstattung

gruß
puff


----------



## S.Jay (6. Mai 2009)

So Freunde der Sauereien,
ich war letzte Woche beim  Jü und bin Trail-XA und Keiler-XA Probe gefahren und habe mich obwohl es beides sehr tolle Rädchen sind doch für den Keiler entschieden.
Leider konnte er die Bestellung noch nicht ganz aufnehmen, da kurze Zeit später schon zum Gardasee ist und am Montag erst wieder kommt.
Ride on


----------



## Eimer+ (7. Mai 2009)

Das ist wirklich ne gute Entscheidung, obwohl ich die Trail-Sau nicht kenne. Bin jetzt die ersten Strecken mit meinem neuen Spielzeug gefahren und ich bin wirklich total begeistert. Das Teil ist n Hammer! Das der Keiler XA wirklich ziemlich gut den Berg rauf geht ist absolut kein Scherz!
Werde noch einige Zeit für das optimale Set-up brauchen...wie immer halt.
Übrigends: Die ersten Pics gibts bei den Wildsau-Bildern.

der eimer


----------



## S.Jay (16. Mai 2009)

so kleiner Keiler ist bestellt und in ca. 3 Wochen da, dann gibts Bildchen.
Freu, freu, freu, freu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Jay (8. Juli 2009)

So, endlich ist mein keiler-XA fahrfertig, bis auf kleine Details, die ich noch abändern will. Bilder habe ich unter Wildsau-Bilder reingestellt.
Gruß


----------

